# What tools to carbonize?



## stallo (Apr 17, 2001)

I have Code Warrior Gold 10 and want to carbonize a little game i made, but I guess this is too old to do that task? what version of code warrior do i need, or could it still be done with v 10? What about the package that comes with OS X (i haven't bought it yet) can i use my old source code (written in C)?

Stallo


----------



## monty (Apr 19, 2001)

AFAIK it isn't important what version of code warrior you have, its what version of the universal headers you have, which you can download from apple's developer connection site. https://connect.apple.com

You may have trouble if your code warrior is very old though.  How old is it? 

correct me if i'm wrong someone.

peter


----------



## stallo (Apr 19, 2001)

as i said code warrior gold 10 (from 1996 aprx.) i have tried to installa newer version of UI (3.3.1) but i just got a hell lot of compilig errors when i tryed it... any idea of how i can use UI 3.3.1 with cw 10?


----------



## JSR COUT (Apr 19, 2001)

You also need the Carbon Library.


----------



## stallo (Apr 20, 2001)

er.. joining ADC is free right?


----------



## VGZ (Apr 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by stallo _
> *er.. joining ADC is free right? *



Yes, Online membership is free.  You might want to try the dev tools that ship with X.  Project Builder can compile Carbon apps and lets you use interface builder for making the interface.


----------



## stallo (Apr 23, 2001)

Ok, listen to this: After several hours of intense head scratching and messing about with installer CDs, headers and libraries, I finaly managed to install the Universal Headers 3.3.1. I was so proud that I felt like I owned the world and downloaded CarbonLib 1.2.5 SDK with my 56k modem.
	Installing the libraries was easy, but then I got stuck. No compiling errors when I compiled my old projects, but as soon as I tryed the samples that came with CarbonLib everything went wrong. 51 compiling errors. Ive tryed rebiulding MacHeaders and CarbonHeaders but still nothing. What to do? Is CarbonLib 1.2.5 to new for me? Should I use v 1.0.4? Thats 7 more megabytes to download =( 
Im just about to go to the barn and blow out my brains (no, ill rather invest the money I earn for deliverying the newspaper in a newer programming package, but still it annoys me)

PLEASE HELP A YOUNG, BROKE CODEWARRIOR


----------



## monty (Apr 24, 2001)

Now that you have carbon lib, you have to get rid of the interface lib in your project and include the stub library in your project. You also have to put 
#define TARGET_API_MAC_CARBON 1
at the top of your header file.

Note: This may be all wrong because i've been using project builder to long (cocoa).

peter


----------



## stallo (Apr 25, 2001)

i managed to build the application  (with carbonlib 1.0.4) but it crashes and gives me an error (type 12) or tells me that some library isn't found. this even happend with the example apps that came with carbonlib 1.0.4


----------



## strobe (Apr 25, 2001)

If you're only carbonizing it for OS X I suggest using Project Builder instead. Either that or pay the big bucks for CW Pro 6. 

Unless you have a setup which will compile an example carbon app without error I would look at Project Builder.


----------



## stallo (Apr 27, 2001)

Guest what, I had given the app to little memory  And I forgot the CarbonPrefix.h in the CarbonLib 1.2.5 project. So it all works. The application compiles (using CarbonLib 1.0.4),  and runs under OS 9, but when I try to run it on Max OS X the main window and its contents appear for less than a second and then the application "unexpectitly quits" any suggestions on what code that may be offensive? The application manipulates resource forks and uses genral quickdraw functions. (PS i can mail it to you if you want to read through uncomented 1000 lines of rawcode


----------

